# Aggie wood??



## chippin-in (Dec 14, 2011)

Can anyone point me the way to a maroon colored wood?

I have a friend who is an Aggie...and his wife...and two of his children etc. But even still they are okay.

He wants a domino box built from an exotic wood. I am going to take him to look at some stuff, but I also thought about a maroon-colored wood and I would add an A&M logo on it. Ill let him make the choice tho.

Any suggestions? Paul?

Thanks
Robert


----------



## kweinert (Dec 14, 2011)

chippin-in said:


> Can anyone point me the way to a maroon colored wood?



Purpleheart perhaps?

Dyed maple, holly, aspen (some white wood to start with)?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2011)

Purpleheart is what came to mind also. But I'm very familiar with Aggie Maroon. It's deep. Almost as deep as their pride. You might consider a real light wood such as Holly or something that would take a stain without affecting the hue. 

That way it would also remain constant - never fade. Nothing more disappointing than an Aggie domino box with yellow or brown Aggie colors. Or worse . . something that turns Longhorn Orange, Owl Blue, or worse than all Red Raider Red! 

You could find yourself at the bottom of a pile of fighting mad Cadets if you aren't careful. 



.


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. I will talk to him and see what we come up with.

Robert


----------



## phinds (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, I agree w/ Kevin. Purpleheart might do the trick to start with but will change color (probably darken, depending on the species) so something more colorfast is a better idea.


----------



## wade (Dec 14, 2011)

[/u][/color]
1. Purpleheart
2. Dye your own light colored wood
3. Use a "pre dyed" veneer from Woodcraft, or selected veneer supplier. 

I agree with the masses, Purpleheart is what I have used to make "A&M" items in the past. And yes, it will darken with age. You could "lessen" the aging by keeping it out of the light, but then what good is having a nice box if you can't keep it out? I suggest using a "dyed" wood, such as maple, and dye it a "burgandy" color to achieve the Maroon effect. There is a company that sells a stain similiar called Kwick Kolor , and here is their website address. *http://www.moffitt-smith.com/Products/Kwick-Kolor-Wood-Stains---Classic-Colors---1qt__3132-C.aspx *
Check it out. I really think this would be the best. But Purpleheart would still work.


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (Dec 14, 2011)

chippin-in said:


> Can anyone point me the way to a maroon colored wood?
> 
> I have a friend who is an Aggie...and his wife...and two of his children etc. But even still they are okay.
> 
> ...



Rosewood! 

I have some Asian Rosewood that may work. I have a few 1x4x36 sticks that I'd be willing to trade if you're interested. I'm working away from home for a couple days but will get you some pics when I return home.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 19, 2011)

black walnut is sorta purple sometimes. At least I have some that is sort of purple- I know the wife does not like it cause its purple of course I did not realize until I made something out of it.:dash2::dash2:


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. He is leaning toward tx ebony for this, however I will use the suggestions for another project I will do for them if they want it. It will be somewhat like a coat of arms for the family all being Aggies.

Thanks again
Robert


----------



## kweinert (Dec 20, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> black walnut is sorta purple sometimes. At least I have some that is sort of purple- I know the wife does not like it cause its purple of course I did not realize until I made something out of it.:dash2::dash2:



This is probably because it was steamed in order to migrate color into the sapwood. That usually ends up diluting the color into a purplish hue.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2011)

Air dry-not steamed. Sap wood is as white as white can be. I think it could have a lot to do with soil. But that is just a guess.


----------



## kweinert (Dec 21, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> Air dry-not steamed. Sap wood is as white as white can be. I think it could have a lot to do with soil. But that is just a guess.



Bad guess on my part then :)


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey good guess -but I have wood from 4 parts of my area and all are urban trees- the color difference is an amazement to me. You would think walnut would be walnut but that is not so-at least that is the way I see it. Maybe it is why I like it so much.


----------

